

Ask HN: Review my side project ccontact.me - doctorosdeck

I&#x27;ve been working on this side project for a few weeks in my spare time. Any feedback would be greatly appreciated.
======
doctorosdeck
[https://ccontact.me](https://ccontact.me)

